# Edge WiFy connectivity



## pjdoob525 (8 mo ago)

I have two Edge controllers and a Roamio. Every time my Wify controller goes down momentarily my two Edge controllers seem to lose connection until I reboot the controller and then go through the connection process. This occurs on both the two Edges but not the Roamio. The Roamio continues just fine. It looks as if the Edge needs to reboot to reinitialize the internal Wify controller in order for it to connect to our Wify server. Anyone else seen this and is TiVo working on a fix? It's frustrating,
Peter


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

pjdoob525 said:


> I have two Edge controllers and a Roamio. Every time my Wify controller goes down momentarily my two Edge controllers seem to lose connection until I reboot the controller and then go through the connection process. This occurs on both the two Edges but not the Roamio. The Roamio continues just fine. It looks as if the Edge needs to reboot to reinitialize the internal Wify controller in order for it to connect to our Wify server. Anyone else seen this and is TiVo working on a fix? It's frustrating,
> Peter


Yep, I have the same experience and had a 2nd Edge sent. I had my wi-fi off each night when not needed as router and modem use a lot of power and add up over time. It just doesn't auto connect after wi-fi is down and back up. Now I am forced to keep wi-fi on 24/7. It works mostly but had several events where it went off wi-fi without router going off.
I am just worried that if it does my programs may not record if I am away for days.
Everything in house reconnects on their own but not Edge. Not happy at all.


----------

